# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  problem

## Calypso

Hello, I am new to forum. Is it normal that I can't see the entries of the maps? I know it states I can't vote until I post 5 threads, but I hoped to see the entries at least! Thank you!

----------


## ravells

Hi Calypso, no it's not normal. You need to register to see the maps, I assume you've done this as you can post messages.  I am moving your post to the correct subforum and hopefully one of the admins will pick it up there, I'll flag it with them as well.

----------


## RobA

Hi Calypso-

I'm not too sure what your issue is, as you appear to be properly registered.

Can you explain the issue with a bit more detail?

-RobA>

----------

